# Best offer of Telecommunication companies for ADSL and landline



## moonhorse (May 9, 2014)

Hi,
I am living in Athens. I would like to have ADSL internet and landline in my house. Which TC company has the best offer for those services?
Thanks in advance for your kind help


----------

